
Show HN: Pulse – Empathize with your users via real-time heartbeats - desmondmonster
https://pulse.crevalle.io
======
anonfunction
Really needs a demo, the images are tiny.

I tried to sign up but got this error after authenticating with github:

Uh oh, the heart stopped!

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Is this mainly for novelty/fun or is there a serious use for this?

~~~
_eht
"Pulse is for team leaders and individuals who believe software is created by
and for humans."

I feel like you can glean your answer from that statement.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
I do agree with that statement (in quotes) and if the purpose of Pulse is to
be reminded of this then I think that's a novel idea and perhaps lightens the
mood alongside Mixpanel/Google Analytics etc.

~~~
desmondmonster
Yeah exactly. I've sat in so many engineering rooms with graphs that, while
colorful, end up obscuring the human users behind them. Pulse isn't trying to
replace New Relic, Datadog, etc but complement them.

------
captn3m0
Can you share the pulse URL for the onload on the page itself?

~~~
topher200
Yeah, that would be helpful. Some kind of live demo/video would be more
engaging than the static images on your current landing page. Looks like it
could be cool!

~~~
desmondmonster
Thanks for the feedback! I agree that plain images aren't that compelling.
I'll work on a more dynamic demonstration.

------
mratzloff
Site needs work on iPhone.

